# Utah Lake walleye



## DaveTheFisherman

Does anyone know the best place to catch walleye at Utah lake or do you need a boat to be successful?

thanks


----------



## goosefreak

go to the inlets at Utah lake and look and see where everyone is combat fishing, that's where you'll want to be. if you can manage to squeeze in between a couple guys then just start casting! funny thing is I'm not even joking, wish I was. you can take a boat that would be best you can position yourself better than the combatants in the water. start with the south end of Utah lake, that's where I use to catch them. its coming up mid april is best I think, I believe its best when the water temp is 48-52 degrees?? I want to say. throw curly tails and stay closer to the bottom, that's worked for me in the past...................oh, and good luck post some pictures if you catch any!


----------



## swbuckmaster

And then climb trees so you can see them better for snagging because that's how the snaggers catch them. Worst place in the state is the Provo river inlet


----------



## DaveTheFisherman

thanks for the advice hopefully i can catch some, i will post pictures if i have any success


----------



## Tagthefisherman

From what ive seen green has been some of the best colors and if your not using a boat its best to fish in the inlets and cast and drag it across the bottom. Here's a pic this is my first post so im not sure if its gonna work but will see.







These walleye assassin brand is what a lot of people are using with weighted heads on them.
and it truly is combat fishing,








show up early as in 5pm and bring waders or hip boots to get a spot, the bite comes on the most before sunset and right after that ive seen. Everyone that ive fished around have been really chill even with snag ups in the dark. good luck I might head out tonight depending


----------



## brfisherman17

If you have a boat, I would suggest Bird Island. If you are fishing from shore, I've had lots of luck this year at the Provo Boat Harbor. The south side where the lake meets the Provo River.


----------

